# 1st Annual Sumner Predator Calling Contest Sumner,NE



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

1st Annual Sumner Predator Calling Contest
Sumner, Nebraska
February 24-25th
Entry Date: No later than 8:00pm Feb 22nd
Check-in: 6:00pm Friday Feb 24th
Hunt Start: 7:00pm Friday Feb 24th
Final Check-in: 7:00pm Saturday Feb 25th
Entry Fee: $40.00 Cash Only
100% Cash Payout
2-3 Man Teams

Check-in Location: Cumro Fire Hall

To Enter or Qyestions Contact Jake @ 308-380-1281 or Chase @ 308-750-1703


----------

